# Security SHA-1 Hash



## boelkstoff (6. Juli 2004)

Hallo.

Ich versuche gerade mit java einen hashcode mit SHA-1 zu ermitteln.
Dazu benutze ichMessageDigest und übergebe als algor "SH1-A"
Darauf kommt eine NoSuchAlgorithmException.

Dies bedeutet, dass der Algor. nicht bekannt ist, obwohl ich javasdk 1.4.2 installiert habe.

Was mache ich falsch Wer kann mir helfen?

Ich möchte einfach ein passwort als hash im quelltext speichern und dann das eingegebene passwort mit dem hash vergleichen.

Vielen Dank

mfg
Phil


----------



## Franz Degenhardt (6. Juli 2004)

Ich glaube, da fehlt dir die JCE (Java Crypto Extension). Die gibts hier ganz unten:
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/download.html

Grüsse TrueSun


----------



## Thomas Darimont (6. Juli 2004)

Hallo!



> übergebe als algor "SH1-A"


... meinst wohl SHA-1 ?

hier findest du alle unterstützten Algorithmen:
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/guide/security/CryptoSpec.html#AppB



```
public static void main(String[] args) {
        try {
            String msg = "Hallo Welt!";
            MessageDigest md = MessageDigest.getInstance("SHA-1");
            byte[] encryptMsg = md.digest(msg.getBytes());
            System.out.println(new String(encryptMsg));
        } catch (NoSuchAlgorithmException e) {
            // TODO Auto-generated catch block
            e.printStackTrace();
        }
    }
```

Ausgabe:


> rl>ˆa«R¥>¥úÿm>ó?²



Gruß Tom


----------



## boelkstoff (6. Juli 2004)

hallo.

erstmal danke an alle.
die idee mit den policy kam mir dann auch, ist aber auch nicht die lösung.

Das erstaunliche ist, dass es auf meinem richtigen (haupt) rechner geht und auf meinem laptop die exception kommt.
komisch.

nunja trotzdem danke.

es geht

mfg phil


----------



## boelkstoff (6. Juli 2004)

Es lag an einem Dummen Anfängerfehler

Ich habe die mögliche Exception nciht abgefangen bzw. deklariert dass diese geworfen werden kann.

Ich dachte immer, das dies die exception ist.

Manchmal sollte man halt lesen, was der Compiler einem sagt!


----------

